# Pale eyelids, negative fecal



## Fullhousefarm (Sep 29, 2012)

We are pretty new to goats, so we are still figuring things out.

Here is the quick version: Two very healthy acting goats, no scours, etc. One 10 month old Lamancha doe and one 8.5 mo old Boer mix wethers. Access to 3+ acres of grass and browse plus feed 2xs a day. Probably 70-80#s or so each. 

I think their eyelids look pail, BUT we just had a fecal done 2 weeks ago and had no worm problems. I'm using an herbal wormer now and wanted to make sure it was working- there were no problems to motivate the fecal. The Lamancha did have a series of Safeguard around 4 months because of tapeworms and we have had no problems since. The Boer had Ivomectin before we had him- so around 2ish months old. They seem to have a bit of a belly on them too, and I know that can be a sign of worms- but it does seem larger after they have been out browsing a lot and not so obvious in the morning.

So, basic question: Should I be worried? Am I just a paranoid first-time goat mom? (They are actually my daughter's goats. She insists I'm the "goat grandma." LOL.)

We are taking them to get tattooed in a week and a half, and then to their first show two weeks after that. I can ask the breeder when we tattoo them, but would rather deal with a problem sooner than later if there is one.

I have wazine, safeguard, valbazen, and ivomectrin in the "medicine cabinet" right now. (We board horses and have chickens too.)


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 29, 2012)

When the fecal results came back, did you get a egg count on anything?  Just thinking that maybe you could have had some development since then---barberpole can sap blood pretty quickly but I would think that a vet would see something starting to brew 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2012)

Fullhouse,

What are you feeding, what hay are you feed and what type of mineral do you have for them?

The reason I ask is because Light Colored eye lids is a sign of Anemia and Anemia can be brought on by a number of problems as in improper nutrition levels (lacking proper copper or iron levels), blood-sucking parasites, liver fluke, barberpole worms or brown stomach worms. 


Chris


----------



## elevan (Sep 30, 2012)

Unless you have been checking their eyelids consistently over time it can be hard to diagnose anemia as a new goat owner based on one or two checks.  Some goats tend to have paler eyelids than others and sometimes you can just plain do it wrong.

If you haven't already, check out this slideshow  to help you learn to assess your goats.

In regards to the barberpole worm:  A heavy infestation can remove 1/5 of the animal's blood in 24 hours.  So they can go downhill pretty darn quickly from that.

Coccidia can cause your goats to become anemic if they are severe.  It requires a longer fecal float and most of the time you have to ask your vet specifically to perform it.  It can also be subclinical....meaning no outward signs.

Proper minerals are important as well as Chris has pointed out.

Keep in mind that the de-wormings from weeks ago or even months ago really have no bearing on what is happening right now as infestation and problems from it can happen in a matter of days.

I would re-assess the goats and maybe even do another fecal (request the coccidia float too) before deciding to treat with anything.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 30, 2012)

Another cause I haven't seen noted. Check your soil. A high Molybdemun loading will block Copper and Iron uptake and leave an animal deficient.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Oct 1, 2012)

Chris,
I'm going to answer the best I can without going out to the feed room. Right now we are in the middle of a spontaneous rainstorm.

We are feeding Lucas goat for feed/grain, it does have copper, but I don't remember the amount, just that it was good when I initially did my research. They get 1.5-2 cups 2xs a day, each. Just started decreasing the feed for the wethers since he was looking a bit round with all the grass we have right now.
They get some Alfalfa in the AM, and free choice coastal, but rarely eat the coastal unless it's raining a lot (and they are in the barn) since they have so much browse. They grab some of the horse's T&A that she drops over the stall door too. Probably a few handfuls a day. 
I don't remember the brand of goat mineral that we have. It's loose mineral out free choice and if we don't notice it being eaten we add some to their grain every few days. eta: maybe MannaPro goat mineral?

I just gave them Selenium and Vit E gel three weeks ago, and my local goat mentor suggested that every 6 months for our area. The only other mineral/supplement she gives regularly is Bose after kidding.

No apprent external parasite problems right now. 

The vets office found one large stronglid egg (sp?) in the fecal. I didn't ask specifically about coccidiosis.

There is a Famacha class here in two weeks, but right now I'm wishing it was 2 weeks ago. I was on the fence about going since it's always hard to get away with 4 kids (the 9 year old will come and learn all about since they are her goats) and all the farm stuff to do, but I'm most certainly going now!

Thanks for your help. I'm really hoping I'm just being overly critical about the paleness. I peeked at two of the goats at the educational class we went to and wasn't shocked by the difference between them and ours, so maybe that's good?



			
				Chris said:
			
		

> Fullhouse,
> 
> What are you feeding, what hay are you feed and what type of mineral do you have for them?
> 
> ...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 1, 2012)

That is great that you are going to the FAMACHA class. You will definitely know better if your goats are pale or not. Take every goat class that you can. They are well worth it.


----------

